# Creative Soundblaster ZX oder Asus Xonar Phoebe



## BinGo2010 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich könnte eure Meinung und Informationen gebrauchen. 

Ich habe bisher ein Logitech G35 Headset und bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit. 

Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir eine Soundkarte und ein neues Hadset hole. 

Allerdings stellen sich mir 3 Fragen. 

Creative ZX oder ASUS Xonar Phoebe?
Beide Karten sollen gut sein (Aber noch keinen Test gefunden, wo beide Karten gegeneinander antreten)
Denke der Rauschabstand von 116 (Creative) oder 118 (ASUS) macht keinen Unterschied. 

Creative ZX:
Was mich stört ist, dass diese gar kein 7.1 unterstützt. Aber generell braucht man sowas auch nicht oder irre ich mich?

ASUS Xonar Phoebe:
Was mich hier zum nachdenken bringt, ist das diese keine EAX Unterstützung bietet, wobei die frage bestehen bleibt, ob Spieleentwickler es überhaupt wieder implentieren werden. 

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Dann komme ich zur 2 Fragen: 
Was für einHeadset bis 150 € würdet ihr mir zum spielen empfehlen? 
Ich habe gelesen, dass Headsets vom Klang "immer" schlechter sind als reine Kopfhörer!? 
Habe bis heute noch nicht verstanden warum. 

3. Frage: 

Ich speiel im Moment nur BF3. Sowohl bei Creative als auch bei ASUS muss der Treiber angepasst werden. Gibt es denn keine Voreinstellungen für Spiele? 

Wäre euch wirklich Dankbar, wenn ihr helfen würdet. 

Gruß
BinGo

Technische Daten: 
Intel Core 7 3770 @ 4,2Ghz
ASUS P8Z77-V
16 Corsair Vengance
256 GB Samsung 840 Pro & OCZ Vertex 4
OS: Windows 7 und Windows 8 (Parallel Installiert)


----------



## Thallassa (4. Februar 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?


 
Keine von beiden - entweder was in die Richtung ASUS DGX / DSX - oder gleich eine STX, die sich aber wirklich nur für Audiophile lohnt - ist auch keine "Gamerkarte"
EAX ist ein Nischenprodukt und wird wohl kaum noch Gebrauch finden. Die Soundblaster Z ist ein relativ schlechter Wurf von Creative und was die Phoebus angeht, die ist wegen dem ROG-Quatsch auch ein wenig überteuert. Nichtsdestotrotz eine passable Soundkarte - allerdings für den geneigten Hörer und Käufer ist die STX in eigentlich jeder Richtung interessanter. Für einen 150€-KH braucht man aber nicht auch noch eine 150€-Soundkarte. Glaub mir, selbst der 50€ teure Creative Aurvana Live! wäre schon ein großer Sprung von deinem G35 - auch ohne Soundkarte



BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist, dass diese gar kein 7.1 unterstützt. Aber generell braucht man sowas auch nicht oder irre ich mich?


Im Normalfall nicht.



BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Dann komme ich zur 2 Fragen:
> Was für einHeadset bis 150 € würdet ihr mir zum spielen empfehlen?


Kein Headset.
Für 150€ würde ich einen beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO, 250 Ohm (459.046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland empfehlen




BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass Headsets vom Klang "immer" schlechter sind als reine Kopfhörer!?
> Habe bis heute noch nicht verstanden warum.



Weil die Prämie für das Label "Gaming Headset" wegfällt. Auch die Prämie dafür, dass das Mikro am KH klebt, entfällt. Dazu kommt dass die typischen Gamer-Headsets auf dem Markt zum Großteil von Herstellern kommen, die nicht immer für ihre Hi-Finesse bekannt sind. Verschiedene Entwickler etc. Generell zahlt man aber einfach schon für das Wort "Headset" eine Prämie. Wird Dazu noch für "Surround", "Wireless", "Pro Gaming", bezahlt, wird der Klang für den Preis immer mieser und immer lächerlicher. Ein Studio-KH ist einfach nicht so verfälscht, wie ein gängiges Headset (mal von Pro-Headsets für Piloten etc. abgesehen)
Wo ich gerade schon dabei bin, ich habe dir ja den Dt-770 empfohlen. Den gibt es auch als Headset. Heißt nur anders:
beyerdynamic MMX 300 Digital Premium Gaming Headset (485.918) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und kostet doppelt so viel 

Sicher, guter Klang, aber für 300 Euro gibt's dann gleich wieder gaaaaanz Andere KHs, die nochmal deutlich besser spielen.


----------



## Darkseth (5. Februar 2013)

Creative fällt raus, die hat keinen Kopfhörerverstärker.

DIe Phoebus wäre die beste karte. Ich würde sie auch der Essence STX vorziehen, da sie vergleichbar gut klingt, aber deutlich mehr features hat. Die Essence würde ich ausschließlich für Musik vorziehen, sonst nicht.

Ich würde aber trotzdem erstmal DT 770 / DT 990 probieren, und dann je nach rest budget eine passende Soundkarte zulegen. Fürs Gaming und hohe klangansprüche wäre wie gesagt die Phoebus am besten.
Wenns möglichst günstg sein soll, zumindest ne Xonar DGX, damit der KH nicht am Onboard Anschluss rumgurken muss^^

EAX ist schon seit etlichen Jahren tot  Das wird auch nicht wiederkommen.


----------



## BinGo2010 (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,   

Lieben dank für die Antworten. 

Ich habe mich auch für die Asus xonar Phoebe entschieden. Wegen Features und Ichbewusstsein gestern noch mal wegen Kopfhörern und Headsets geschaut. Ich bin beim Sennheiser 360er hängen geblieben. Der einzige Grund warum ich das eine Kopfhörer 770/990 vorziehe ist das verbaute Mikrokofon. Die Rezensionen vom Zalman Clip Mikrofon waren nicht gut und das Problem mit den verschiedenen Kabeldicke und 2 Kabel zu haben nervt mich jetzt schon irgendwie. 

Hoffe, dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe, wobei ich noch nicht bestellt habe, da ich hoffe jetzt noch weitere Meinungen zum Sennheiser zu hören.

Gruß Bingo


----------



## To4sty (5. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach, und wahrscheinlich auch von vielen anderen hier im Forum, ist das definitiv die falsche Entscheidung.
1. Das Sennheiser Pc 360 ist für das gleiche Geld +/- von der Audioqualität schlechter als der Dt-770
2. Das Zalman Mic wird sicher nicht wirklich schlechter als, das Mikrofon vom Pc 360 sein, eventuell sogar besser(?). Fest steht, dass es für diesen Preis wirklich top ist. Das Problem mit der Kabeldicke ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich relevant. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher wie das jetzt zum Beispiel bei dem Kabel des Dt-770 aussieht, aber einige hier im Forum benutzten diese Kombo und es gibt da keine Probleme. Und 2 Kabel sollten auch kein Problem darstellen, da man einfach Kabelbinder oder Ähnliches benutzen kann.
 Ich finde, dass es am Mikrofon nicht scheitern sollte. 
Als Alternative gäbe es noch das Antlion Mod Mic, welches man aus den USA importieren müsste, dass könntest du an einem Kopfhörer befestigen und sieht dann so aus wie ein normales Headset. Von der Qualität ist auch sehr sehr gut, kostet aber auch so ~30 €.
3. Zur Soundkarte: Welche Features von der Phoebus brauchst du denn so dringend, die z.B. die Essence oder die Karten im billigeren Preissegment von Asus nicht besitzen? Weil bei einem 150€ Kopfhörer empfiehlt sich es nicht wirklich eine 150€ Soundkarte zukaufen.


----------



## Berky (5. Februar 2013)

Ähm, die neuen Creatives Z Reihe haben Kopfhörerverstärker bis 600 Ohm, kann man auf der Homepage nachlesen . Die Pheobus ist vom Klang her sicher die bessere Wahl als die Zx. 
Ich hab die PC-360, ich nutze sie mittlerweile nur wenn ich mit Kollegen auf TS bin, sonst trage ich ein anderes Model, vor allem zum Musik hören. Die PC-360 ist ein sehr Komfortables Headset, der räumliche Klang geht ganz in Ordnung aber der Klang selber, vor allem der Tieftonbereich, ist matschig und aufgedickt, und überdecken wie ein dicken Vorhang das gesammten Klangbild, klingt Dumpf. Mit einem Euqalizer kann man aber dennoch ein brauchbaren Klang erzielen, ohne ihn setzt ich mir die gar nicht auf den Kopf.

Es gibt auch den ModMic. Man kann zB wenn man zwei Kabeln hat, die mir meheren Kabelbindern zusammen binden und das was vorig steht abzwicken. Die sind auch meistens beim Kauf von PC-Gehäusen oder Nerzteilen dabei und meisten in schwarz.


----------



## BinGo2010 (6. Februar 2013)

Hmm, ihr macht es mir echt schwer mich zu entscheiden  

Das DT990 war das offene oder war es doch das DT770? Möchte diesmal gerne offene Kopfhörer haben, da schon unter dem Logitech G35 meine Ohren wie verrrückt schwitzten.  
Bei der ASUS Xonar Phoebe bleibe ich. Was mir bei der Xnoar zusagt is das GX3.0 was auch in Zukunft das EAX (sollte es wieder verbreitet eingesetzt werden, wegen Windows 8) zukunft sicher ist. 

Nur mit den Kopfhörern bzw. Mic bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

@ sananelan: 
Du hast echt 2 verschiedene Kopfhörer ? Was hast Du denn als normalen Kopfhörer?


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

Die DT990 ist die Offene ja.
Der 2te Kopfhörer den ich habe ist die AKG Q701, für Musik finde ich ihn sehr gut aber zum Zocken macht er beim Tiefton zu wenig Druck, weshalb ich mir auch überlege später eine DT990 und ein Modmic dazu zu kaufen, muss vorher auch probe hören.
Den PC360 hab ich jetzt schon 2.5 Jahre, anfangs fand ich ihn auch gut, hab dann aber schnell angefangen am Equalizer rumzudrehen. Zum Zocken finde ich ihn gar nicht schlecht, da sie beim Tiefton Druck und Spass macht, aber für Musik ist der Klang einfach schlecht, ständiges gedöhns bei jedem Lied, ich muss auch sagen das ich überhaupt kein Basshead bin, ich liebe Bass aber sie muss richtig dosiert sein. 
Ich hab bis jetzt auch keinen 990 oder 770 gehört, nachdem was ich gelesen haben die ein tieferen und sauberen Bass als der Sennheiser => mehr Spass.
Weiter kann ich sagen das der Mic vom Pc360 sehr gut zu sein scheint, meine Teamkollegen sagen jedefalls das sie mich klar und deutlich verstehen können.
Wenn dir der Komfort wichtig ist (mic) und du nur Zocken damit willst greif doch zu dem, ansonsten bekommnst für geld, was viele hier auch schreiben vom Klang her bessere Kopfhörer.

mfg


----------



## BinGo2010 (6. Februar 2013)

@sananelan:


Ich will nur zocken und teamspeak. Aber gerade beim spielen (bf3) möchte ich eine saubere Ortung haben und daher Schwänke ich jetzt wieder zwischen dem dt990 und dem pc360... Ach verdammt....

Ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

Der Räumliche Klang, also Ortung beim Sennheiser ist ok, beim dt990 wird es wahrscheinlich einen zacken besser sein, aber dafür kein mic, ja schwer kann ich verstehen .
Beispiel: Falls du bereit bist ein kompromis mit dem ModmIc einzugehen würd ich den bestellen, und wenns da ist die dt990 kaufen, während dessen kannst du weiterhin mit deinem G35 zufrieden geben .


----------



## BinGo2010 (6. Februar 2013)

@sananelan: 

Meinst Du auch das DT990 pro? Weide Edition ist ja noch teurer 

Aber irgendwie lese ich von vielen das das dt990 pro zu basaltig ist und damit andere Töne übertüncht.


----------



## soth (6. Februar 2013)

Ja, der Bass übertönt einige Details, trotzdem ist er dem PC350 überlegen...


----------



## Berky (6. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich die Edition Reihe . Die pro sagt mir nicht zu, aber wems gefällt . Also wenn ich den Q701 was kein Bassbetonter Hörer ist, höhen fein und klar wiedergibt, mit dem pc360 ohne EQ vergleiche, überdeckt der bass der sennheiser die oberen töne, aber das heisst nicht das man sie nicht hört, die restlichen 5 % worauf es eigentlich nicht ankommt und bei games sowieso nicht, kann der sennheiser nicht wiedergeben. Der sennheiser hat keine höhen Anhebung, der DT990 Edtion/pro schon wenn ich mich nicht irre, das heisst, die hohen töne kommen trotzdem recht gut rüber obwohl bassbetont. Das Mehr-Bass kommt vom höhren anpressdruck der Muscheln, technisch sind Edition und Pro meines wissens gleich, glaube daher nicht das der Bassunterschied gross ausfällt.

PS: Ich weis nicht mehr wer, aber einer hier im Forum hat mal geschrieben, wo es auch um Ortbarkeit und den ganzen gugus ging, das Ortung in Spielen in erster Linie eine Sache der Übung ist und als letztes vom Equipment abhängt. Dem kann ich voll zustimmen, ich orte gegner mit dem AKG nicht besser als vorher mit dem Sennheiser, es könnte ein x beliebeiger Kopfhörer sein und ich würde immer gleich gut/schlecht spielen, hängt davon ab wie gut ich das Spiel kenne. Mir ist aber auch klar das du für dein Geld was gutes (bestest) Kaufen willst, ich bin auch so


----------



## BinGo2010 (7. Februar 2013)

Nochmals Danke für eure Beiträge. 

Ich habe mir gestern nun die ASUS Xonar Phoebus, Zalman Mic1 und die DT990 Pro bestellt. 

Laut berichten sind die Pro und die Edition Baugleich, nur das die Pro tatsächlich mehr Basstont wird und dadurch bei hoher Lautstärke andere Töne übrdecken. 
Wenn diese mir nicht zusagen, schicke ich zurück und bestelle mir doch das Sennheiser PC360. 

@sananelan: Du hast recht, dass die Ortung eine Sache der Übung ist aber bei BF3 mit den Logitech G35 etwas zu orten fällt mir tortzdem recht schwer

Ich werde euch berichten, wie alles läuft 

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit nun alles richtig gemacht habe.


----------



## Berky (7. Februar 2013)

Ja geb ein kurzer Feedback wenn du dich reingehrört hast


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Pro ist NICHT bassbetonter als Edition. Soweit ich weiß hat der Pro den basspeak nur ne ecke tiefer (80 herz etwa) als der Edition (160 Herz), und dadurch kommt der Pro gefühlt tiefer. Der edition hat aber kein stück mehr details als der pro. Dafür müsstest du schon zu nem neutralen Hörer wie AKG K701 greifen

Betonter bass überdeckt immer etwas vom rest, aber ich bezweifle, dass einem das wirklich auffällt  Gegenüber nem AKG K601 z.B. wirds so sein, aber der K601 hat grundsätzlich ne höhere Detailauflösung.
Dafür ist ein neutraler Kopfhörer für viele viel zu Langweilig^^

Aber warum willst du dann 2 Stufen zurück zum PC 360? Wenn der dt 990 zu viel bass hat, bestell dir nen AKG K701. Der wäre dann 3-4 stufen über dem PC 360, und klingt recht neutral, riesige Bühne, hohe detailauflösung.
Wenn du zurück zum PC 360 willst, dann kannst du die Phoebus direkt auch zurück schicken, und dir ne Asus Xonar DGX kaufen, denn für so schlechten Klang ist ne Phoebus mindestens 2 stufen überdimensioniert


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

@Darkseth: 

Erstmal müssen die Sachen ankommen. Habe alles bei Amazon bestellt.hätte ich jetzt die 3 Teile einzeln bestellt, hätte ich ca. 20€ gesparrt aber vielleicht Probleme mit der Rückgabe. 
Problem ist jetzt, dass die Ware erst am Dienstag ankommt Mal sehen wie alle so ist. Mir ist eben aufgefallen, das zwischen Grafikkarte und Lüfter nicht mehr Platz ist und vor die Grafikkarte auf einen PCI-E 4x geht auch nicht, da diese zu dicht an der GTX 680 ist... Mal wie ich das alles passend bekomme


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Normalerweise kann die soundkarte problemlos in den PCIe x1 slot über der graka (hat bei mir aber brummgeräusche beim Mikro verursacht), oder besser in den zweiten PCIe x16 Slot unter der Grafikkarte. Dann wäre auch zwischen Lüfter und soundkarte ein ganzer slot frei^^


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

Na ja habe 3x PCE x16 Slot, wobei der letzte glaube ich nur x8 hat aber egal. ich mache mir eher gedanken drum, dass der erste PCE x16 Slot wo die GTX680 drauf ist dann nur noch 8 Lanes zur Verfügung hat. 

Das möchte ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Deine vermutung ist unbegründet 

Der letzte ist bei dir PCIe 2.0, mit 4 lanes. Die Soundkarte braucht aber nur eine Lane, daher bleibt der erste bei 16 Lanes. Ist bei mir genau so. Falls du aber ne karte reinstecken würdest, die mehr als 4 lanes hätte (also ne PCIe x8 oder x8 karte, wie ne grafikakrte), dann würden lanes abgezwackt werden.


----------



## Berky (8. Februar 2013)

@ Darkseth, also die pro geht tiefer aber hat mengen mässig gleich viel Bass/Druck wie die edtition?


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Naja, die Bassbetonung dürfte bei beiden gleich stark sein. Beim Pro wurde der bass um 80 Herz eben um den wert xx dezibel betont, und beim edition 150-160 Herz um xx dezibel. Ich persönlich fände die tiefere betonung schon besser.
----> Das aber nur laut einer User aussage, wie er es empfunden hat, als er beide probiert hat.

Laut Frequenzgraph ist da nicht viel unterschied: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber egal, der aufpreis zum Edition lohnt sich ohnehin nicht. Der dt 990 ist ein 150€ kopfhörer, und da gehört er Klanglich hin^^ Bei 250€ würde ich mir schon wieder andere KH anhören. z.B. Hifiman HE 300, oder dt 880


----------



## Berky (8. Februar 2013)

Ok gut zu wissen THX. Btw, du hast auch die Pheobus, hast du was an der SPDIF angeschlossen? Wenn ja kann man die ganzen Soundfeatures auch über diesen Ausgang nutzen?


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

Ja mensch, danke für die Antwort, war gerade am googeln, ob der 1. (Dunkelblaue Slot) x16 auf x8 herunter getaktet wird, sobald im 3. PCI Express Slot eine Karte steckt, egal ob diese 4 oder 1 Lane verbaucht.  

Dann kann ich jetzt ja beruhigt auf die Karte und Kopfhörer warten 

Lieben Dank euch allen!


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Ja ich hab die phoebus, aber nix mit spdif. Man kann aber für jeden aus- und eingang eigene Einstellungen auswählen. Hier mal screenshots^^

Speaker, Kopfhörer und SPDIF


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

@Darkseth:
Kannst Du Empfehlungen BF3 geben, wie die ASUS Phoebus mit den DT990 Einzustellen sind? Habe gelesen das Xear 3D Super sein soll aber etwas viel Hall hat und das Dolby V4 gut sein soll? Muss odeer wäre es empfehlenswert noch mehr einzustellen?


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Nope, da ich nicht weiß, welche surround simulation für deine ohren funktioniert  Vll funktioniert bei dir Stereo besser als jede surround simulation.

Du musst nur für BF im script auf 71 umstellen: Battlefield 3 für 5.1 und 7.1 einstellen - Battlefield 3 - Zocker Des Ostens
Standart ist hier stereo


----------



## Berky (8. Februar 2013)

thx seth, @ bingo, das Dolby V4 soll der renner sein. Von bf3 hört man das die eigene Soundsimulation bei deaktivierter Soundsimulation von der Soundkarte am besten funktioniert, einfach selbst probieren


----------



## BinGo2010 (8. Februar 2013)

Ach, das kannste auch im Spiel einstellen und musst dfür nicht über die Config gehen. Habe das ja bereits aktiv, weil das G35 ja 7.1 hat/ haben soll  Macht nur irgendwie keinen Unterschied


----------



## Darkseth (8. Februar 2013)

Nope, auch wenn ich Heimkino einstelle, ist die einstellung in der Konfig auf 20, also stereo ^^

Das G35 ist ein stink normales stereo headset mit Dolbi Headphone als surround simulation


----------



## BinGo2010 (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wollte mich ja noch mal melden, wenn ich alles eingebaut und getestet habe. 

Ich bin mit der ASUS und der den DT990 Pro sehr zu frieden. 
Allerdings macht mir im Moment das Mikrofon Probleme. 

WEnn KH und MIC am Tischteil angeschlossen sind, höre ich mich im TS 2m entfernt an. (wurde mir gesagt) Hbae schon alle möglichen Einstellungen probiert aber keine Besserung. 

Falls jemand interesse hat das genaue Problem zu lesen bitte hier schauen. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ar-phoebus-tischmikron-mikrofon-probleme.html

Habe hier einen neuen Therad aufgemacht, in der Hoffnung wieder wie hier eine Lösung finden  

Lieben Dank an euch alle.


----------



## Berky (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Ich hab mir heute die DT990 Edition 250 Ohm angehört, die Edition-Reihe sollen ja vom Klang fast gleich sein wie die Pro version, und ich finde du hast eine gute Wahl getroffen , sie klingen gegenüber PC360 um vieles besser, den Tiefton fand ich richtig plaziert und überdeckte keine oberen Töne wie beim Sennheiser. Beste Grüsse .

Für dein Mic Problem weis ich leider keine Lösung, um zu testen kannst du ja im TS mit bei den Optionen dich selber hören.


----------



## hawk910 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaub hier kann ich mal meine Frage mit einschmeissen. Ich habe vor einem Jahr auf Anraten einiger Experten hier einen AKG K530 erstanden und dazu das Zalman-Mikro. Wunderbar, wenn ich daran denke wie viel Zeit ich mit dem alten Medusa sinnlos verschwendet habe . Jedenfalls kommt mir kein Gaming-Headset mehr in die Bude.
Nun frage ich mich jedoch, ob da noch etwas mehr geht. Die Umstellung vom Medusa 5.1, den kurzen Test des Roccat Kave (oh mein Gott! ) und einem weiteren Test mit einem Gamecom 70-Euro-Schrotthaufen zu dem AKG an meiner X-Fi ist einfach sensationell gewesen. Nun wäre es interessant, wenn man da noch einen drauf setzen könnte.
Da die SB Z und die Phoebus ja nun auch "neue" 3D-Techniken nutzen würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Technologien gegenüber dem CMSS 3D nun noch besser und räumlicher klingen. Außerdem gefällt mir, dass beide Karten parallel den Anschluss eines Kopfhörers und den 5.1-Lautsprechern zulassen. Hinzu kommt die Möglichkeit Kopfhörer bis 600 Ohm anzuschließen, wer weiß, vielleicht wird der AKG ja doch mal getauscht.
Nun lese ich aber auch von versauten Treibern (Phoebus-Treiber im beta-Stadium, eher unakzeptabel bei einer 150-Euro-Karte) und eher zweifelhafte Hardware (Soundcore 3D)...und ich weiss nicht wirklich ob ich hier einen akzeptablen Mehrwert gegenüber meiner X-Fi Titanium Fatality erwarten darf.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen? Neue Soundkarte oder weiterhin einfach zufrieden sein mit der X-Fi?


----------



## BinGo2010 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo Hawk, 

ich habe die Phoebus drin und vom Klang Super und ich finde auch die Treiber recht gut. Sogar unter Windows 8.

Aber ein Wehmutstropfen hat die Karte. Ich habe ein Brummen/ Summen auf dem Mikrofon beim spielen. Das haben wohl einige, wenn man sich die Foren mal anschaut. 

Laut dem ASUS ROG Forum tritt dies nur auf, wenn man eine Geforce Karte hat. Als Lösung soll die Mikrofon Boost herabgesetzt werden. Werde ich heute Abend mal testen. 

Ansonsten kann ich Dir die Karte echt empfehlen. Die Creative Karten der Z reihe sollen ja nicht schlecht sein aber massive Treiber Probleme haben und der Support ist wohl schlechter als bei Asus. Deshalb habe ich mich als langjähriger Creative Käufer diesmal für ASUS entschieden. 

Wie Du siehst, gibt es im Moment wohl nicht "die Perfekte" Soundkarte...


----------



## hawk910 (19. Februar 2013)

Soweit ich gelesen hatte sollen die Treiber der Z gar nicht schlecht sein. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den X-Fi´s wo es immer Probs gab.
Wie z.B. mit der der Extreme Music PCI für die ich ne Zeit lang keine Win7-Treiber finden konnte. Da hab ich die PAX-Treiber installiert und alles war gut. Die benutze ich nun auch bei der PCIe Fatality ohne Probleme. Ich bin auchder Meinung, dass die Fatality noch besser klingt als die Extreme Music. Ob das nun an dem EMI-Schild liegt, an dem besseren Prozessor oder anderen Komponenten, das kann ich nicht sagen.

Das Mikro-Problem bei der Phoebus find ich unhaltbar! Auch wenn nu eine 7970 im System steckt und keine Geforce, ich bin da kein XXX-boy und würde bei entsprechenden Angeboten beim nächsten Mal auch eine Geforce wählen, wenn das P/L-Verhältnis sich entsprechend verschiebt, da kann ich dann aber ein Brummen nicht akzeptieren. Nicht bei 150 Euro für ne Soundkarte. Schon gar nicht dann, wenn jede andere 08/15-Karte dieses Prob nicht generiert.

Mich würd aber mal ein Vergleich der 3D-Simulation interessieren. CMSS 3D ist ja faszinierend...aber alt.
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Nachhalleffekt bei TS aus wenn entsprechende Techniken auf der Phoebus aktiviert werden? Das soll ja angeblich echt störend sein. Ebenfalls inakzeptabel für so ein teures Stück Hardware.


----------



## BinGo2010 (19. Februar 2013)

Hi Hawk, 

Nachall effekt konnte ich nicht feststellen. Der Treiber der Phoebus finde ich persönlich echt Klasse. Diese laufen wirklich gut, sogar unter Windows 8. Laut Foren war es aber mal anders. 

Ich werde heute oder Morgen noch mal ein wenig testen, da laut den ASUS ROG Forum ein Supportmitarbeiter ein par Vorschläge gemacht. Sollte das nicht klappen, bin ich am übrlegen die Ware Karte zurück zu geben und ann doch die neeunn Creative Karten der Z reihe zunehmen. 

Wobei ich hir auch gelesen habe, das ein paar Benutzer das selbe Problem mit dem Mikorfon effekt haben und auch hier der Treiber nicht perfekt sein soll.


----------



## SmoothO (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo!

Ich weis, der Thread ist schon ein 3/4 Jahr alt, aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen eröffnen, da das Thema genau mein "Problem" betrifft.

Ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit das PC360 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings schaue ich mich gerade nach einer neuen Soundkarte um. Aktuell werkelt die Xonar DG in meinem System und ich würde mir gerne eine der beiden genannten Karten zulegen.
Ich möchte auch keine neue Diskussion lostreten, welcher der bessere KH ist 

Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, welche die bessere Soundkarte für das 360 ist. Evtl. auch im Hinblick auf das MMX300, sollte mein Headset irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben


----------



## SiQ (2. Dezember 2013)

SmoothO schrieb:


> Hallo!  Ich weis, der Thread ist schon ein 3/4 Jahr alt, aber ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen eröffnen, da das Thema genau mein "Problem" betrifft.  Ich habe schon seit geraumer Zeit das PC360 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings schaue ich mich gerade nach einer neuen Soundkarte um. Aktuell werkelt die Xonar DG in meinem System und ich würde mir gerne eine der beiden genannten Karten zulegen. Ich möchte auch keine neue Diskussion lostreten, welcher der bessere KH ist   Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, welche die bessere Soundkarte für das 360 ist. Evtl. auch im Hinblick auf das MMX300, sollte mein Headset irgendwann mal den Geist aufgeben



Die bessere Karte ist die Asus, da würde ich aber lieber zur STX greifen, wobei beides bei einem 360 etwas überdimensioniert wäre. Und ein MMX300 kannst du dir sparen, lieber ein DT990/ 770 Pro + Mikro. Da hast du die selbe Qualität bei niedrigerem Preis.


----------



## SmoothO (2. Dezember 2013)

An die STX hatte ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings habe ich noch ein 2.1 System welches ich zwar nicht oft nutze, aber dennoch anschließen möchte.

Am liebsten sogar wie bei der Creative per Software zw. KH und Lautsprecher umschalten.


----------



## Jeanboy (2. Dezember 2013)

SmoothO schrieb:


> An die STX hatte ich auch schon gedacht, allerdings habe ich noch ein 2.1 System welches ich zwar nicht oft nutze, aber dennoch anschließen möchte.
> 
> Am liebsten sogar wie bei der Creative per Software zw. KH und Lautsprecher umschalten.


 
Dann lieber die Phoebus


----------



## SmoothO (4. Dezember 2013)

OK, dann darf mein Frauchen mir die Phoebus zu Weihnachten schenken 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## BinGo2010 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hi Smooth,

Ich kann dir die ASUS Phoebus empfehlen. Die läuft echt gut und die Software läuft unter Windows 7, 8 und auch unter 8.1 stabil und man kann sehr viel einstellen. 

Von den Kopfhöreren bin ich von 770 auf das MMX300 umgestiegen was einfach unschlagbar ist.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Dezember 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Von den Kopfhöreren bin ich von 770 auf das MMX300 umgestiegen was einfach unschlagbar ist.


Die sind klanglich so ziemlich gleich?


----------



## BinGo2010 (5. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 

finde die MMX300 persönlich schöner vom Klang her. Kann sein, das es auch durch die geschlossene Bauweise kommt. Zudem ist mit das integrierte Micro weitaus angenehmer als so ein ansteck Micro. Mit den dingern hatte ich genug Probleme.


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Dezember 2013)

BinGo2010 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> finde die MMX300 persönlich schöner vom Klang her. Kann sein, das es auch durch die geschlossene Bauweise kommt. Zudem ist mit das integrierte Micro weitaus angenehmer als so ein ansteck Micro. Mit den dingern hatte ich genug Probleme.


 
beide sind geschlossen. Das MMX300 basiert auf dem DT-770 Edition


----------



## BinGo2010 (5. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, habe ich verwechselt mit den DT 800. Die sind Halb offen. 

Dennoch ist das MMX300 unschlagbar. Teuer aber super.


----------

